# LongBow-Osage or Yew



## Ric Anderson (Mar 30, 2003)

From a performance standpoint, at least on glass laminated bows which I am most familiar with, I would take Yew over Osage everytime. Both woods are excellent limb woods in regards to recovery speed, but Osage seems to have a tendancy to impart more handshock. Both woods are also pretty, however I'm not crazy about the color of old Osage which is a pretty plain brown. Yew limbs and Cocobolo riser with red accents is a combination that is hard to beat.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

There's no such thing as a 60 to 64" longbow, at that length, they're short bows, LOL. Just kidding. 

I've never shot a laminated osage bow so can't comment on them. I do own a few yew and osage selfbows. Osage has a well deserved reputation for being a tougher wood. However, I do think Yew bows shoots better. I don't know if I've ever seen a short Yew longbow but maybe they're around. Osage is a heavier wood and does seem to produce a heavier thud with the limbs making for sever handshock, IMHO. Most selfbow people I know, however, prefer Osage, so take it for what it's worth. A few Yew enthusiasts have told me not to use it in cold weather, around freezing, as it apparently gets brittle. Since I live in Alaska, that kinda puts the clamps on Yew for me. You for me? I've purchased and made Osage bows and they just don't seem to have the cast of Yew but then seflbows are all unique and maybe I just don't have a good Osage bow yet. Osage makes a good flat bow but I don't like short bows.


----------



## don s (Mar 7, 2003)

try asking at primitive archer .com. the majority of people there are primitive bowyers and they make some amazing bows. without a doubt you'll get loads of info.


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

*Thanks for input*

Gentlemen thankyou for your input. AKRUSS, when you stand at 68in tall a 64in bow seems pretty long to me gotta laugh at yourself sometimes right? Hey you guys take care and good shooting! I'll give you a sitrep later.
Out for now.


----------



## Ric Anderson (Mar 30, 2003)

I forgot to respond to your question about durability. The simple answer is that both Yew and Osage glass laminated limbs will last you a lifetime. I recentyl finished an Osage limbed 60' TD recurve with some inlay work that is 60# @28" and started today on a 68" longbow that has a Cocobolo riser and Yew limbs. It will be 65#@28", if things go according to plan.  I've made probably close to 100 bows using both of the woods and haven't had a failure yet. Knock on wood!


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

*Ric Anderson*

Ric,
I visited your site this evening, very impressive you certainly have some excellent looking bows. If all goes well I may be able to give one of your longbows a shot hopefully soon.

Oh I almost forgot my second question. Do you find that it makes much of a difference whether you use a 1 bolt or a 2 bolt limb attachment system for securing the limbs on bows? Knowledge is good!
Thanks Ric.
Out for now.


----------



## Ric Anderson (Mar 30, 2003)

Ex-diver, thank you for the compliments on my bows and my webpage. God made some beautiful woods so it pretty easy to make a pretty bow since all I have to do is glue it up and shape it.  The webpage on the other hand is another story. When typing or doing anything with a computer, my left hand doesn't know or seem to care what my right hand is doing, so obviously I had nothing to do with the webpage. Fortunately I know an expert in that field who was willing to do the programming for me.

In regards to the limb attachment system it is pretty much bombproof. I learned to make TD recurves over 20 years ago in Paul Schafers (Silvertip bows) shop and I've been using the one bolt/one pin system ever since. In all of those years and in all of the resulting bows, I have yet to see it fail under any circumstances. The attachment bolt goes through the limb and threads into a steel insert that is permanently attached in the riser limb platform. When the attachment bolt, using either a bezel style and its allen wrench, or the knurled knob style is tightened down the limb is very, very secure. The indexing pins purpose is to keep the limb from moving from side to side.

Please, ex-diver, don't hesitate to contact me via this page, by phone or email if you have any questions. I am now a full time bowyer so I'm in the shop almost everyday.


----------



## walter tlc (Aug 10, 2002)

*marriahcustombows.com*

Ric,
I've just visted you website and I am very impressed with the Chinook Long Bow. I really hope I could order one from you in the near future. I'll start saving  

I hope you could have more sample pictures of your bows when you update your site. I had a hard time trying to figure out what wood will go with that wood for best look! 

Hopefully someone could help you create a flash program that would help your customers in their decision on the wood choice.


----------



## Ric Anderson (Mar 30, 2003)

Walter tic, I'm in the process of ordering a digital camera so that I can send good quality pictures of bows as well as wood samples to those that request them.

I am also setting up a seperate webpage that will just be pictures of completed bows. Bows will be added to this site as soon as the finish dries and just before they are packaged and shipped.

Choosing what woods to use in a bow can take some time since there are so many beautiful woods to choose from. The only problem with internet or email photos is that they usually don't do the woods justice.


----------



## Bowkim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Yew Bows*

Ex-Diver

I live in Western WA. also. I made my own yew self bow here in North Bend. What a kick in the pants to make a bow from a stave and then shoot it. There is nothing like it. 

There is a place in North bend that has the staves and will provide the instruction. It took me two long full days to complete it but it is gorgous and shoots great. I recommend you try it. 

I believe if you go to the web site Pacific Yew you will find the information. If you cant find it e-mail me and I will find it for you and send you the link.

You not only get a nice bow but an experiance you will never forget.

Bob


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

*Making Yew Bow*

Bowkim,
You are right, making your own bow would be awesome. I believe you took your class from Jay St.Charles (Pacific Yew). I deal with his families archery shop in the Des Moines(sp) area good people. Someday I will have to experience Jay's class.
Take care and maybe we'll catch you at a 3d shoot.
Out for now.


----------



## Phil (Mar 18, 2003)

YEW


----------



## Ric Anderson (Mar 30, 2003)

I just finished an osage one piece recurve that it pretty unique. You can see it at the following link:

http://community.webshots.com/user/marriahbows


----------

